# Von PC auf Imac umsteigen | Unterschiede - Vorteile - Nachteile - eure Erfahrungen



## Janny (29. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, 


*Vorwort*: Ich bin jetzt seit längerer Zeit am überlegen von meinem jetzigen Eyefinity-System auf einen Imac umzusteigen.
Allerdings gibt es einige Dinge die ich zuerst einmal wissen muss und für mich grundlegend sind um mir auch wirklich einen Imac anzuschaffen. 

Da sollt ihr mir zur Seite stehen, da ich in Sachen Imac noch nicht all zu gut eingelesen bin.

Ich bitte darum das ihr mir wirklich nur Erfahrugen, Vorteile und Nachteile mitgebt, die ihr selber gemacht habt, ich weiß das ich in keinem Apple Forum bin, daher ist mir eine Neutrale meinung sehr wichtig.
Nicht das ich jetzt nur höre "lass die Finger von Apple" 



*Voraussetzungen:*

Was der Imac für mich unbedingt können muss ist:

1. Das ich mit dem Gerät weiterhin zocken kann, natürlich auch neue Games die "viel" Leistung benötigen.
    Kann man die Spiele direkt auf dem Apple Betriebssystem Spielen ?  Oder gibt es da Programme die ich benötige um die Spiele zu installieren bzw zu Zocken ? 


2. Ich möchte mit dem Gerät auch gerne Tv schauen, steht zwar nicht an 1. Stelle, ist für mich aber auch ein Kretikpunkt, ich habe gelesen das es sowas wie USB Antennen gibt mit den ich dann [Kostenlos ? ] 
    Fernsehen gucken kann.


3. Mein jetztiger PC läuft 7 Tage die Woche, wie ist ein Imac im Dauerbetrieb ? Hält der das aus ? Wie ist der Stromverbrauch ? 


4. Normale Programme jederzeit nutzen. Kann ich alltägliche Programme auf dem Imac installieren ? (Sprich von "jeder" Internetseite)
   Oder muss ich dafür Itunes nutzen ? 


Ich denke das sind für mich die Wichtigsten Kriterien, falls mir noch mehr einfällt, bekommt ihr das natürlich zu hören 

Und falls ihr einen Imac besitzt, ist mir eure Persönliche Meinung natürlich sehr Wichtig! 

Würdet ihr das Gerät wieder kaufen ? Bereut ihr denn Umstieg von PC auf Imac ? etc ... 


Also jetzt schonmal vielen Dank für eure Aufmerksamkeit und Antworten. Freu mich drauf ! 



Mein System: 3x Asus 24" LED TFT's.
                   Windows 7 H P E 64Bit
                   Logitech G11 
                   Logitech G5
                   Logitech Z4
                   Grafik: 6950 2GB
                   8192MB  Ram
                   AMD Phenom II X4 955
                   600W Bequiet
                   1000GB Samsung
                    Lian Li Gehäuse.


Davon möchte ich umsteigen auf: *GROßE FRAGE !*
                                              Hier bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher ob 21,5" oder 27" und natürlich welches Gerät.

                                              Ich tendiere hierzu:                 http://www.hoh.de/apple/imac/68-6cm...core-i5-2500s-4gb-1000gb-macos-x-10.6?c=37604


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2012)

Ein iMAc hat in der Regel eine deutlich schwächere Grafikleistung als ein normaler PC. Du müsstest also Abstriche machen oder eine Menge Geld bezahlen wenn du einen spielefähigen Mac kaufen willst.


----------



## SliKuchen (29. Juli 2012)

1. Für den Mac gibt auf jeden Fall nicht so viele Spiele wie für PC. Ein paar große Entwickler/Publisher/Hurrdurr entwickeln trotzdem welche z.B. Valve, Blizzard. Im Steam-Shop könntest du dich eigentlich für die erste Zeit problemlos eindecken.
2. Kostenlos glaubich nicht, gibt auf jeden Fall welche Programme die das Fernsehen ermöglichen. Kosten aber widerum etwas Geld, eyetv wäre ein solches Programm Elgato
3. Ich weiß nicht ob 2 kleine Lüfterchen in einem Alu-Case die gesammte Hardware+Monitor anständig kühlen könnten. Daten zum Stromverbrauch findest du hier: iMac: Informationen zu Stromverbrauch und Wärmeabstrahlung (BTU)
4. Es gibt für die meisten "Alltagsprigramme" eine Mac Version, musst nur halt diese laden. Windows Versionen laufen halt nicht drauf. Apple hat seit neustem ja auch noch einen eigenen Web Store wo man sich kleine Applikationen runterladen kann.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen^^


----------



## Timsu (29. Juli 2012)

Warum willst du denn auf Mac OS umsteigen?
Wenn du z.b. einfachere Programmupdates und höhere Stabilität beim Arbeiten willst, dann nimm ein Linux Dualboot.
Die Hardware des iMac ist kein Umstiegsgrund und zum Spielen führt zurzeit nichts an Windows vorbei.


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Juli 2012)

Also, ich selber habe damit keine Erfahrungen, aber mein Vater ist vor 3 Jahren von einem Pentium 4 PC auf einen 27 Zoll Mac umgestiegen. Und ich kann dir sagen: Der Mac kann ALLES. Und jetzt kommt das aber: Außer Spiele. Das klappt nur mit speziell für Macintosh entwickelten Spielen, da fallen mir spontan nur Civilization 5 und WoW ein. 
Mac ist dahingehend komplett anders, nichtmal eine normale .exe Datei funktioniert. Alles muss speziell für Mac ausgelegt sein, was die Anwendungsmöglichkeiten stark einschränkt. 

Wenn die Programme aber Mac unterstützen hat Mac ein sehr schönes und flüssiges Arbeitstempo, die werden auch anders als ein PC mit der Zeit nicht langsamer. Wobei Windows 7 meiner Meinung nach angenehmer zu bedienen ist.

Fernsehen ist kein Problem, mein Vater benutzt EyeTV for Mac um DVB-T zu empfangen und aufzuzeichen, das ist recht hochqualitativ und preiswert.

Du kannst aber mit einem Programm namens Parallels Desktop eine alternative Windows Version installieren und direkt von Mac auf Windows wechseln, ohne Neustart, direkt im Betrieb.

Dauerbetrieb ist überhaupt kein Problem, unser Mac läuft auch 24/7, und das wie gesagt ohne Probleme, seit fast vier Jahren. Auch Staub ist kein Problem weil der Mac keine Lüfter hat und komplett passiv über die Alurückseite kühlt, ein geschlossenes System. Das heißt aber auch das Hardwareupgrades nur sehr schwer möglich sind. Der Stromverbrauch ist extrem niedrig, meist unter 70 Watt, und das trotz i7 der ersten Generation!

Zuletzt möchte ich sagen: Ein Mac ist für Professionals und Berufler gedacht, nicht für zockende PC-User. Bleib Windoof treu, mein Dad muss heute noch jede Woche in seiner 1000-Seitigen Mac-Bibel nachschlagen, so krass ist die Umgewöhnung.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juli 2012)

Du kannst auch Windows auf Mac installieren aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache denn dann kannst du gleich einen normalen PC kaufen der günstiger ist und mehr leistet.


----------



## cargo (30. Juli 2012)

Parallel Desktop ist für Spiele nichts. Kann ich dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, hast du immer nur Ärger mit. 
Allerdings gibt es das sogenannte "Bootcamp". Ein vor installiertes Programm mit dem du auch Windows auf dem Mac laufen lassen kannst, vorausgesetzt natürlich du hast eine offizielle Lizenz. 
Damit kannst du dann wählen ob du Windows oder OSX Booten willst, und z.B Steam installieren und deine gekauften Spiele installieren. 
Beim Zocken aufm Mac ist das eindeutig die erste Wahl!


Programme kannst du wie folgt nutzen:
Erstens aus dem Mac App Store downloaden
Zweitens spezielle Mac Versionen aus dem Web installieren, welche es aber nicht von jedem Programm gibt. 


Zum Tv gucken:

Elgato Eye Tv heißt das Ding. 
Ist ein "USB Stick "mit Anschluss für eine Dvb-T Antenne. 
Natürlich mitgeliefert, doch man kann, glaube 
ich, auch größere Antennen anschließen. 
Das Ganze zeichnet sich aber eigentlich erst durch die zugehörige Software aus. Damit kannst du Sendungen programmieren und aufnehmen, sehr einfach und komfortabel. 

Es gibt verschiedene Varianten, fängt so 50€ an. 


Warum planst du denn Umzusteigen?
Grafik Programme die du nutzt?


----------



## Janny (30. Juli 2012)

Hey all, 

Danke erstmal für die vielen Antworten, ihr habt mich jetzt echt schonmal 'n schritt weiter gebracht ! 

Umstiegsgrund ist einfach die Lust an etwas neuem, natürlich möchte ich denn Mac auch für die Arbeit nutzen, hierzu müsste ich mich aber noch nach speziellen Programmen erkundigen zum Rechnungen/Angeboten etc schreiben.
Dann möchte ich ja wie gesagt auch Tv damit schauen, sprich ich möchte mir jetzt nicht extra einen neuen PC und auch noch Tv kaufen (Für's schlafzimmer).
Und zuletzt sollte er natürlich zum Surfen und Daddel'n gedacht sein.

Meine Überlegung ist jetzt mein Eyefinity System aufzulösen, aber nur 2 TFT's wieder zu verkaufen. Der PC bleibt aber.

Dazu möchte ich mir dann den Mac kaufen.

Ist nur die Frage ob 21,5 oder 27".  Zu welchen würdet ihr tendieren ? 

Habe zurzeit 3x 24", ich weiß nicht ob mir der 21,5" Mac dann nicht zu klein ist ?! 

schönen Abend euch, Janny


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn du schon 24 zoll gewohnt bist würde ich nichts kleineres kaufen.


----------



## Winduser (30. Juli 2012)

Habe noch nie an einem Mac gearbeitet, aber ich frage mich ob es nicht einfacher (und günstiger) wäre einen PC mit passender Hardware zu bauen und “irgendwo“ die aktuelle Mac-os Version (glaube es war lion/12) zu holen und den Rechner als dualboot laufen zu lassen?
Weiß nicht ob es möglich ist, aber besser als erobern Mac zu kaufen und dann festzustellen dass er nicht zum spielen zu gebrauchen ist.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

Du kannst Mac nicht einfach auf einen x belieben PC installieren. Wenn du Mac nutzen willst musst du auch einen Mac kaufen.


----------



## Winduser (30. Juli 2012)

Solange die Hardware identisch ist dürfte es doch keine Probleme geben, oder wo gibt es sonst noch Maßnahmen von Apple gegen sowas?


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

Natürlich. Das Bios muss dafür gemacht sein. Apple hat spezielle Bios Versionen die du nicht auf Retail Mainboard bekommst.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juli 2012)

Man kann in der Bucht Apple Mainboards ab 40 Euro aufwärts kaufen


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

Redbull0329 schrieb:


> Man kann in der Bucht Apple Mainboards ab 40 Euro aufwärts kaufen


 
Sockel 1155 mit Z77 Chipsatz?


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juli 2012)

Nein, eher so Sockel 775 Chipsatz P35


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

Und bestimmt nur mit einem USB Port wie das bei Apple so üblich ist.


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Juli 2012)

Praxis: Installation von Mac OS X 10.6 auf einem PC

Irgendwie scheints doch zu funktionieren... (auch wenn der Link 3 Jahre alt ist)


edit: hoffe, dass solche Links erlaubt sind :/


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich sowas schon lese. 



> Die EFI-Emulation des russischen Hackers



Du musst das EFI anpassen und dem Mac OS vorgaukeln dass es auf einen Mac installiert wird und nicht auf einem normalen PC.
Das ist aber eben nicht original und nicht von Apple frei gegeben. Das ist also eine Grauzone.


----------



## Winduser (30. Juli 2012)

Würde auch sagen das es schon cracker geschafft haben. Auch wenn ich mich nie damit auseinander setzen musste, ich meine auch das es möglich war. Wenn schon nicht als dual boot wenigstens win und Mac os auf unterschiedlichen Plätzen zu installieren und dann über BIOS zu sagen welche Gebootet werden soll.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juli 2012)

Bei Russen muss man immer auf der Hut sein  

Meine Meinung dazu: Wenn man Software manipuliert, ist es eine Urheberrechtsverletzung.

Ich würde dem PC treu bleiben, wenn du unbedingt nen Mac willst, kauf dir einen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juli 2012)

Du kannst das Mac OS auch anpassen und es dann installieren. Aber das ist eben alles illegal und es wird eben eine Veränderung vorgenommen.

Nimmst du einen normalen PC von der Stange oder eben selbst gebaut und nimmst dann ein original Mac OS und willst es installieren wird es nicht funktionieren.

Ich habe das bei mir schon mehrere Male versucht und ich komme nie weiter als bis zum ersten Neustart.


----------



## Redbull0329 (30. Juli 2012)

Was willst du als Bencher denn mit Apple?


----------



## cargo (31. Juli 2012)

Nochmal zur Frage 21 oder 27 Zoll. 

Das liegt natürlich am Budget, aber man muss auch beachten dass die Leistung vom günstigsten bis zum teuersten eine ganz andere ist. Guck mal nur auf die Grafikchips  
Am besten gehst du dir aber mal beide angucken. Kann man ja in jedem Saturn/ MM...


Und was weiter vorne geschrieben wurde, dass der IMac komplett passiv gekühlt ist, ist ums einfach zu sagen totaler Quatsch. Es sind, ich meine, 3 Lüfter verbaut. Diese sind aber ehr mit Notebook Lüftern zu vergleichen.


----------



## Janny (31. Juli 2012)

Jap, 3 Lüfter sind vorhanden, ganz kleine und sogut wie nicht Hörbar.

Natürlich liegt's auch am Budgeht, immerhin sind's 500€. Ich möchte später aber nicht bereuen das ich denn kleineren genommen habe, direkt im Laden kann ich das schlecht beurteilen, da kommt es irgendwie anders rüber.

Wie kann man denn die Leistung von HD 6750M zu HD 6770M beurteilen ? sind das große unterschiede ? 

lG Janny


----------



## turbosnake (31. Juli 2012)

Ich würde keinen nehmen, da ich solche All in one PC mag, dazu kommt das Apple einem dem App Store aufzwingt.

Der Aufpreis für den 27W kommt auch aufgrund das WQHD Displays das gleiche Panel bekommt man als Monitor ab ~350 aus Asien.
Allerdings sehe ich in diesen Auflösungen mir diesen Grakas schwarz, da man seht viel Leistung braucht.


----------



## Janny (1. August 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich würde keinen nehmen, da ich solche All in one PC mag, dazu kommt das Apple einem dem App Store aufzwingt.
> 
> Mögen oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, es gibt ja angeblich unterschiedliche Geschmäcker.
> 
> ...



Klar, für Spiele ist das nichts, das ist mir bewusst, obwohl auch das kleine Model viele Spiele flüssig schafft. Ansonsten hab ich ja noch meinen Windows PC.

Für normale Programme und zur Bild/Videobearbeitung ist die schnelligkeit und die Grafik vollkommen ausreichend.

Meine Frage war ob es von 6750M zu 6770M große unterschiede macht ?


----------



## cargo (1. August 2012)

Naja den AppStore musst du ja nicht nutzen. 
(Mal davon abgesehen dass in Win8 vermutlich das gleiche kommt). 

Und ich meinte du sollst sie dir im Laden anschauen wegen der Display Größe 

Die Grafikchips kann ich nicht wirklich beurteilen. Das können andere besser.


----------

